# Plesk, Apache und Parentfolder?



## wachteldonk (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

haeb gerade mehrere Subdomains auf meinem neuen Server eingerichtet mit Plesk

z.B:

var/www/.../test1/web
var/www/.../test2/web
var/www/.../test3/web
var/www/.../test4/web

Die Subdomains zielen immer auf das "web" VErzeichnis.

Nun möchte ich aber ein paar Dateien  in den üebrgerodneten ORdner, außerhalb des Webzugriffs legen.

Aber ein include klappt nicht. Worann kannd as liegen? 

Es gibt keien Fehlermeldung, aber der Inhalt der PHP Datei wird nicht angezeigt

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

